
The Monkey and the Apple – Steve Yegge Game - blacksmythe
https://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/
======
eridius
Further on down the page you'll find a post called The Borderlands Gun
Collector's Club ([http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2012/03/borderlands-gun-
coll...](http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2012/03/borderlands-gun-collectors-
club.html)), and it turns out to be a fascinating explanation of an accidental
token economy in Borderlands and is definitely worth a read.

------
blacksmythe

      >> when I brought it back up, a hundred or so old timers appeared out of nowhere.  
    
         Many of them had to purchase iOS devices just to play, but they splurged.  
    
         And they started playing insane hours... 
    
         They're playing upwards of 8 hours a day, around the clock.

------
juliangamble
_I 'd go back to Plan B (in iOS-land, B is for Begging), except that I
actually sort of agree with Apple that I need this feature. Not everyone is on
a social network. For example, there is an uncontacted tribe deep in the South
American rainforest who are not on Facebook yet, although I believe they are
still eligible for Amazon Prime._

Epic.

